

Show HN: Poll – Voting done simply in real time - adambutler
http://poll.lab.io

======
1p1e1
Shameless plug: I recently needed a super simple, clean and fast way to create
a poll. Since I didn't find anything to fulfill my requirements, I built my
own - [http://tally.tl/](http://tally.tl/)

And that's the poll question I wanted to ask:
[http://tally.tl/GQDy3](http://tally.tl/GQDy3)

~~~
chacham15
What about [http://strawpoll.me/](http://strawpoll.me/) ? Is there something
that your site does differently than that one? Heres the same poll at
strawpoll: [http://strawpoll.me/2716564](http://strawpoll.me/2716564) so you
can compare. This site is commonly used at twitch.tv so that the streamer can
ask the viewers a question, all results update in real-time. I have seen
thousands of people use it simultaneously with no problem.

~~~
giaour
It's not perfect if you're worried about people voting more than once. We
tried doing an office poll about something people held strong opinions about
-- what video game to bring in for an office tournament -- and within twenty
minutes, coworkers had rewritten ballot stuffing scripts in bash, PHP, and
Python.

Not to mention that you can submit multiple votes by opening the page in an
incognito window in Chrome.

------
codecurve
Seems the Pusher quota has been exceeded for the frameworks demo.

    
    
        Error : {"type":"WebSocketError","error":{"type":"PusherError","data":{"code":4004,"message":"Account over quota"}}}

~~~
knes
Sylvain from Pusher here. I just up the app quota for the time being since it
currently using our free plan.

The app should work fine now.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Good PR. Didn't knew Pusher yet. Am i the only one?

~~~
jkarneges
Pusher's been around for some years. In fact they were one of the pioneers of
"realtime-push-as-a-service".

That said, the space is still relatively new (yes, there is a whole space!
[http://leanstack.io/realtime-backend-api](http://leanstack.io/realtime-
backend-api) ). Most developers of realtime apps use their own hosting but are
gradually warming up to the cloud.

------
_kushagra
Looks really good but I found a _visual_ bug — the graph overflows (on small
resolutions?) [http://d.pr/i/mQFV](http://d.pr/i/mQFV)

Also, are the polls embeddable? I couldn't find any information about it on
your page.

~~~
adambutler
Not yet... it was built very quickly just yesterday... I will be fixing and
adding (a limited amount) features over the coming weeks.

------
hayksaakian
How does this compare to strawpoll.me

At first impressions, seems much the same.

------
unclebunkers
I like it, I made a similar one when playing with the javascript frameworks.
However, outside of play, is Angular really the right choice here? 14kloc, for
a poll? Seems rather excessive to me.

~~~
olso4052
Thats a good point - looks like it's built on Rails too. Switch this to Node
and React and it'll smoke. With Node it would also be super easy to use
websockets and remove the need for Pusher too.

Not a big deal though - this is a really nice app. I just like talking about
different frameworks and tools.

~~~
unclebunkers
I agree, it's pretty slick. But the size would prevent me from using it on any
mobile focused site.

------
wanghq
The interesting part is that a couple of similar services popped up in this
thread and most of them are great but not well-known, so should we have a
Hacker News Toolbox?

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8413016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8413016)
Poll:
[http://poll.lab.io/dcla2GhYRr0lDLV7icEDMw](http://poll.lab.io/dcla2GhYRr0lDLV7icEDMw)

------
motyar
Chart on my mba 11 is broken.
[http://cl.ly/XsvS/Image%202014-10-05%20at%207.47.52%20pm.png](http://cl.ly/XsvS/Image%202014-10-05%20at%207.47.52%20pm.png)

[http://poll.lab.io/NxUvq0yzAL6zd_Dh7G1XGQ/results](http://poll.lab.io/NxUvq0yzAL6zd_Dh7G1XGQ/results)

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10.9; rv:30.0) Gecko/20100101
Firefox/30.0

------
arve0
Shameless plug: I made a real time poller myself, in despair for the status
quo a year ago (I'm a teacher student). You may try it here:
[http://feedba.ch/](http://feedba.ch/)

Source code:
[https://github.com/arve0/feedbach](https://github.com/arve0/feedbach)

------
lackoftactics
I am really missing the copy link feature for my results and poll. When I was
on the poll voting page I was just looking for this button to copy it and was
suprised there wasn't any, you just get to used to that type of thing. But
that's just small detail. I like how simple the ui is. Good work!

------
geekingfrog
Looks nice, but the pie chart is really not a good choice. It's not clear at
all which choice is the winner when some are close (among other things). Add
an option to change to a bar chart or something else, or change the default
please.

------
no_gravity
Awesome!

There are currently no good "poll as a service" solutions out there. Not long
ago, I searched pretty hard and tried all I could find.

For a MVP I only miss one feature in your solution: The ability to add options
later on.

~~~
adambutler
That is a priority for me to be able to modify options... as I have said in
other comments I just built this (very quickly in just one day) as I couldn't
find anything that was elegant, free and required no registration.

I expect to get modifying options in hopefully by Wednesday if I can find the
time.

------
jaredstenquist
Looks cool. Only issue I had was the graph size.

[https://db.tt/1RqhMsk2](https://db.tt/1RqhMsk2)

------
vxNsr
I'm seeing the same bug as everyone else: the pie covers the bottom edge.

Win 8.1, Chrome (latest), 1366x768

------
spindritf
_Poll is a soon to be open-sourced project by Adam Butler_

Very cool. What's the stack?

~~~
adambutler
Yep... simple RoR app with Angular.js will be swapping out pusher soon for
private_pub.

I will open source it just as soon as I can do an audit of any major flaws :)

------
piran
It let me create a poll without typing a question or option. Might want to fix
that :)

------
ishener
It would have been nicer if there would be comments or chat on the results
page

~~~
adambutler
I will be adding other features, but this will not be one of them. I built
Poll because everything else made what should be simple far more complicated
than it should be.

------
xeirarcial
Very simply done. What were the lessons? What was the design process like?

------
transfire
Nice.

